
China and India Account for One-Third of the Greening - maheshs
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/ames/human-activity-in-china-and-india-dominates-the-greening-of-earth-nasa-study-shows
======
sct202
Full map here:
[https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/gl...](https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/global_tamo_2017_full.png)

I wonder how much of the reforestation in China is supported by imported
grains being grown in the deforested areas in Brazil, Argentina, etc.

